# Verdadero Organic Torpedo Cigar Review - Rewarding



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I first tried these via a CCOM Daily Deal and was impressed enough to buy a box. I ended up with a box from CB for a song.

These are really gorg...

Read the full review here: Verdadero Organic Torpedo Cigar Review - Rewarding


----------

